# new question



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey you moderators. I once in a while I see the words "PM me". Searched around and can't find a "how to". Any help?


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Not a moderator, however to pm someone you click on their tag and then the message button that comes out on their profile

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanx JA


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

HI - yup - click on their name - and you'll get their overview page with a message me button.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> HI - yup - click on their name - and you'll get their overview page with a message me button.


Thanks Matt....Have some personal questions to ask you concerning this forum.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent you a PM - ask away


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Also noticed that new messages sent do not always put up notifications in Tapatalk. You need to go in and view your message section frequently.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Big D thanks I will.


----------

